# New hamster



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

That is an 8 inch wheel btw lol!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Cute!!  I love his coloring! Very fancy. What is his name? Love the wheel and the color!!


----------

